# Glad thats over



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

I saw someone's project that was very cool so thought I would try to recreate something like it. What a pain this was but I'm happy (mostly) how it came out.

Spalted avocado, wenge, and maple finial.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 16 | Sincere 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 10, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I saw someone's project that was very cool so thought I would try to recreate something like it. What a pain this was but I'm happy (mostly) how it came out.
> 
> Spalted avocado, wenge, and maple finial.
> 
> ...


That is spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 10, 2022)

That would take me a moment. 
Then you would likely hear. Nope.
Fun to look at. Tedious to fiddle together with the curves and supports all precisely matching

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That would take me a moment.
> Then you would likely hear. Nope.
> Fun to look at. Tedious to fiddle together with the curves and supports all precisely matching


I do stoopid stuff just to see if I can. This was definitely a "hold my beer" moment. Had to build 4 jigs to get it right. Miss having an apprentice @Jasonparadis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2022)

Needed to use 2 icons on this (at least)! Beautiful and creative! I stand in awe! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2022)

Why does this make me think of the devil? That what you were going for?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 10, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I do stoopid stuff just to see if I can. This was definitely a "hold my beer" moment. Had to build 4 jigs to get it right. Miss having an apprentice @Jasonparadis


I do Stoopid stuff for fun as well, just not at that level. My moments are more likely to involve swapping a wall or 3 to a beam system with a second floor above them. I guess we all have our " hold my beer" moments.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Why does this make me think of the devil? That what you were going for?


Naw, never what I'm going for, it just comes out naturally... wife loved it and said "make me another one in blue."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

Going to need a new display case for the den.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 10, 2022)

Mad scientist meets wood worker... very interesting piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Going to need a new display case for the den.


Curly Koa would look nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Curly Koa would look nice.


Might have just enough in the scrap pile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2022)

Incredible piece! Lots of bold choices that all work great together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Incredible piece! Lots of bold choices that all work great together.


Thank you, we named it the heart of Pele. Hope she likes it and stops trying to burn down Hawai'i.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 10, 2022)

Wow Don. You have made some incredible pieces in the past but to me this goes in a different direct.

The support legs, you said you had the idea from something. Was that a Wood magazine or something else? I remember the stand, just can’t remember the source. Either way, your interpretation is absolutely amazing.

Thanks for sharing something like this. I am a long ways from trying even the hollow form, but truly inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Wow Don. You have made some incredible pieces in the past but to me this goes in a different direct.
> 
> The support legs, you said you had the idea from something. Was that a Wood magazine or something else? I remember the stand, just can’t remember the source. Either way, your interpretation is absolutely amazing.
> 
> Thanks for sharing something like this. I am a long ways from trying even the hollow form, but truly inspirational.


I have not used the hollowing tool before and have not made something like this before until this. You never have the skills to do something new until you try so don't let you stop yourself from expanding what you can do. After all, did @Kenbo Know he was more precise than a cnc before he tried? Find something you have the tools to try and make it. You will at the least learn something you didn't know before. I seldom know what I'm doing in the shop and make it up as I go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Why does this make me think of the devil? That what you were going for?


Well it clearly screamed Halloween decoration when I saw it.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 10, 2022)

GEEZ!!!! All I've ever made with avocado is guacamole! I feel rather unworthy! Good time to go to bed!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2022)

I really like your Liberty Bell. Oh, that red thing is ok too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 10, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> I really like your Liberty Bell. Oh, that red thing is ok too


Stop it, I'm getting all teary-eyed with compliments like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 11, 2022)

Cool looking vase, but my eye is also drawn to the Norfolk Island Pine in the left cabinet. Nice work on both accounts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2022)

That's a heck of a project! Lots of detail, the alignment of the brass sections, or getting the holes in the proper place, and angle, looks challenging.. looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 11, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you, with named it the heart of Pele. Hope she likes it and stops trying to burn down Hawai'i.


Very fitting name, bring it home and give it to her, see if you are the chosen one. Apana ki’i nani.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2022)

Is it a lidded piece?

Awesome by the way!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

Tony said:


> Is it a lidded piece?
> 
> Awesome by the way!


Nope, found some wood with brass rods in it that was red and black so it's one solid piece. Hardest part was getting the rhythm of pulling the tool away really fast between the legs. Here's your sign...



Thank you old friend.

"Oh' Lord, please forgive me and bless the pygmy down in San Antonio."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2022)

What I was asking is is the lid removable you Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

Tony said:


> What I was asking is is the lid removable you Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2022)

Now wasn't that simple?!?!?!
￼

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

Tony said:


> Now wasn't that simple?!?!?!
> ￼


What in the world has given you the impression I ever do anything simple?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jasonparadis (Dec 12, 2022)

Beautiful piece! I'll try to get there before the blue one is done :-)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

Jasonparadis said:


> Beautiful piece! I'll try to get there before the blue one is done :-)


Challenge accepted!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> What I was asking is is the lid removable you *Stoopid Islander*


@Tony 
You can take the man out of the island but can't take the island out of the man

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 17, 2022)

This is never going to end. First blank had nails and this one had a big crack in it just to add to the fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2022)

Can't wait to see what other colors you make!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 17, 2022)

SENC said:


> Can't wait to see what other colors you make!


Nope!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is never going to end. First blank had nails and this one had a big crack in it just to add to the fun.
> 
> View attachment 234996
> 
> View attachment 234997


Well, it wouldn't be a challenge if all you had to do was copy the first! 

This way you've got two different looks, spalting on one side and pewas on the other, just rotate the piece every once in a while and it will seem like you have a brand new item in your case!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope!


How about a miniature version?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 17, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> How about a miniature version?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Dec 18, 2022)

Absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> How about a miniature version?


Oooooh! An entire set of ornaments! Plus a natural set in local wood varieties for the years when colorful doesn’t feel right.


( I know his wife reads these sometimes)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2022)

Well done! And I love the way the paint is applied to look like bowties have been installed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2022)

I have a template and a can of spray paint. It's really all you need to fix a crack I think.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 19, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a template and a can of spray paint. It's really all you need to fix a crack I think.


Good to know since crack kills....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Sorry I'm late to the shenanigans here. I like it.
Hows that hollowing tool set up working out? Do you like it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry I'm late to the shenanigans here. I like it.
> Hows that hollowing tool set up working out? Do you like it?


It's poorly made but works


----------

